# Social Media Expansion



## hallows (May 15, 2015)

Hey T-Shirt Forum!!!


So I run a clothing brand, See3. 

I also run a social media marketing agency, Socaw. 


I noticed many posts about social media marketing and its benefits for your t-shirt company, whether you are a brand, a wholesaler, or a printing service, social media is a key to online success. 

Social media grows on a daily basis so their is always another consumer. You can continuously promote your social media through many services and it will never "plateau", well not fully. 

I personally recommend: Twitter, Instagram, Facebook, and LinkedIn for the greatest success. 


If any of you need assistance with developing, managing, creating content, or expanding your social media presence please contact me!

We have over 100M reach through the above social media platforms and have a lot of experience with strategizing and executing campaigns. 


Email: [email protected] [email protected]


Love Always, 

Hunter Hallows


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome, how you use Instagram for marketing


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Instagram is good because you can show off your photos and it has the ability to use hash tags to reach potential customers. 



gnizitigid said:


> Welcome, how you use Instagram for marketing


----------



## slimen232 (Oct 16, 2015)

Which did you start first? Social media or clothing


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

Do you use any analytics software for your campaigns?


----------



## hallows (May 15, 2015)

Hey!

Instagram is basically a virtual catalogue to display your brand/company. 


For expansion, we utilize a network of influencers and post off their pages to gain your page, and create instant sales. 

If you have any other questions feel free to email me: [email protected]


----------



## hallows (May 15, 2015)

Hey!

I was a small influencer initially. Once I started my brand I started looking more into social media and connecting with everyone that was already large on it. I utilize that to expand my brand, and then I started a company that allowed me to utilize those resources for other brands and companies.


----------



## hallows (May 15, 2015)

Hello!

We may link to another analytics platform to show your growth rates and optimize your campaign. But typically the results is shown from your site with sales conversions, and on your social media profiles as the activity increases greatly and engagements increase. 

Of course for larger campaigns, we do provide more detail and data reports, but that's not for the typical client. 


If you have any other questions feel free to email me ([email protected]) or reply here!


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

After I posted I checked out your links and I can't take you seriously. Your Twitter feed is the antithesis of professional and you are obviously just getting on here to pimp an as of yet unsuccessful social media startup with an empty website and empty promises. If you're advertising social marketing services without a decent website I don't know how you think you're going to win anyone over? I pity the first fool to give you money before you can even perform.


----------

